# Screen/Storm Door Handle Height



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Put it at about the same height as the main door. Just make sure they don't hit one another when both doors are closed.
Ron


----------



## Steven Z. (Nov 22, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> Put it at about the same height as the main door. Just make sure they don't hit one another when both doors are closed.
> Ron


Thanks for the response! I ended up mounting it a couple inches higher than the main door knob. The doors open opposite so the handles hitting wasn't a problem.


----------

